# Kooks SS and mids install around the corner



## campbellvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey all, finally back from the sandbox and of course, priority goes to my baby. Ordered my Kooks while gone and it's all here now. One of the local shop owners, myself, and his top tech are going to do this install together in Jan so I'm trying to prep. I printed all of the parties involved the sticky Doric put down on ls1gto, which seems to be spot on, but nevertheless, there's always good additional info out there. Any solid advice? Also, has anyone done this install successfully without pulling the steering rack? That seems like it would be the biggest a$$ pain.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Save your self some time and just drop the rack it is only 2 bolts the steering shaft runs thruogh the tubes so you have to move it. I spent about 1 1/2 hours trying to do it with the rack in the way. you only need to remove the top line to get the rack out of the way. when I did that they fell right in. It is not that big of a deal just don't move the steering wheel. I marked the steering shaft and rack shaft with a black sharpie and just lined back up


----------



## campbellvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks brother, I'll definitely make note of this and bring it to the table. I've never done anything like this, hence my lean on the guys helping out, but can't hurt to push this info to them when we start.


----------

